# (closed)



## chriss (Apr 16, 2020)

Reopened thread for round 3! I will close the thread once 4 people have posted.
Bring up to 18 items. Do not bring anything extra so items don't get mixed up by mistake.




Hi, I would like to host some people to test out my catalog event set up.
How it works is Everyone brings items that can be purchased via catalog. You drop them in your designated spot. Once it starts you'll pick up someone else's items and then put them back on the floor. After you pick up an an item you will be able to order it from the catalog.
I suck at explaining but if you generally know what I'm talking about you will understand more once you see the set up.

Will PM the first who respond to this a dodo code.

Rules are:
- Bring up to 18 catalog items(No DIY items or nook mile items)
-Do not drop anything until everyone's arrived and I say start in game.
-Spots are labeled 1-8. Once you finish with your spot, step out and wait for the number above you to finish.
-Make sure you have dropped everything before moving to the next stall.
-Once you finish with spot 8, go back down to spot 1.
-After everyone is finished and confirms they have all their items I will send everyone home at once.
-AGAIN DO NOT leave with the - button or through airport. I will send everyone home at once.


Will check your feedback before sending an invite. If everyone cooperates this will be quick and fun!


----------



## stxve (Apr 16, 2020)

id like to come


----------



## courtky (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## chriss (Apr 16, 2020)

stxve said:


> id like to come





courtky said:


> Can I come?


 Yes I will send you guys a code! Grab 15-18 items ! No diy, or any unorderable event items


----------



## OswinOswald (Apr 16, 2020)

do you need one more?


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## icyii (Apr 16, 2020)

can I come please?


----------



## chriss (Apr 17, 2020)

Will invite the first 4 who post after this post. Will lock the thread once full.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 17, 2020)

i would love to come!!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 17, 2020)

Is there still a spot? I would like to join!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 17, 2020)

i would love to come as well!


----------



## chriss (Apr 17, 2020)

Opening up again. Keep in mind if you visited my Island already, most of the items I am using will be the same.


----------

